# Vous savez, ce film ou le mec bute tout le monde ?



## fable (9 Février 2007)

Bonsoir ami macqueux!

Voilà, sa fait une heure que je cherche et pas moyen de trouver/me rappeler/trouver un pote qui saurait/...

Je cherche le nom de ce film où ça commence avec ce mec qui perd tout, son job, ...
puis qui fini par le même mec qui bute tout le monde.

Un chouette film entre nous  mais comme dit, pas moyen de trouver comment qui s'appele  

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2007)

chute libre ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

Le Couperet de Costa-Gavras ?


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> chute libre ?


On dirait bien, mais suis pas s&#251;r... je vais aller le louer demain !


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Couperet de Costa-Gavras ?


Non c'est pas ça, merci pour ta réponse qui contribue à ma mémoire d'éfficiente


----------



## mado (9 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Non c'est pas &#231;a, merci pour ta r&#233;ponse qui contribue &#224; ma m&#233;moire d'&#233;fficiente



D'&#233;fficiente ou d&#233;l&#233;fant ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2007)

*Moi je dis Rambo*
qu'il est tout triste après la guerre et qu'il finit par tout péter.




:rateau:


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

:d :d


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

Pulp Fiction de Quentin Tarantino ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> Pulp Fiction de Quentin Tarantino ?



Et pourquoi pas Babe le cochon sympa, pendant qu'on y est?...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas Babe le cochon sympa, pendant qu'on y est?...



je n'ai vu ni pulp ni le cochon: 
les 2 m'ont fait horreur de les 3 premiers minutes


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

Moi non plus j'ai pas Tarantino, je sais pas ce qu'on lui trouve... Kill Bill c'est marrant, mais c'est très loin d'être un chef-d'oeuvre


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas Babe le cochon sympa, pendant qu'on y est?...


Teletubbies ?!...


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Teletubbies ?!...


perso, ma génération  c'est plutot les bisounours, et je trouve ça mieux ! :$


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Kill Bill c'est marrant, mais c'est tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre un chef-d'oeuvre


C'est curieux&#8230; Un frisson dans le dos&#8230; Comme si on venait de me glisser &#224; l'oreille : &#171; Hiroshima, c'est pas mal, mais c'est tr&#232;s surfait : je suis s&#251;r qu'on peut faire mieux. &#187;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est curieux Un frisson dans le dos Comme si on venait de me glisser à l'oreille : « Hiroshima, c'est pas mal, mais c'est très surfait : je suis sûr qu'on peut faire mieux. »



Naaaaaaan... Tu pourrais interpréter comme ça si ça venait de moi.
Je suis sur que le petit ne pensait pas à mal...


----------



## mado (9 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je n'ai vu ni pulp ni le cochon:
> les 2 m'ont fait horreur de les 3 premiers minutes




Pourtant les 3 premi&#232;res minutes du Tarantino.. :love: Mais faut aller jusqu'&#224; la fin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

Pareil pour "Babe"!


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est curieux Un frisson dans le dos Comme si on venait de me glisser à l'oreille : « Hiroshima, c'est pas mal, mais c'est très surfait : je suis sûr qu'on peut faire mieux. »


À propos de frisson, j'ai regardé ce film récemment... 
Juste la fin du scénar qui m'a déçu, sinon...  :love:


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est curieux&#8230; Un frisson dans le dos&#8230; Comme si on venait de me glisser &#224; l'oreille : &#171; Hiroshima, c'est pas mal, mais c'est tr&#232;s surfait : je suis s&#251;r qu'on peut faire mieux. &#187;


Je sais que je suis con, mais l&#224; je cherche depuis 5min (tout rond) et je comprend pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Je sais que je suis con, mais là je cherche depuis 5min (tout rond) et je comprend pas



Cherche pas, biquet... Ses voies sont impénétrables...


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

sinon rien à voir, mais avec l'autre qui me parle de sénar: 
deux film pas mal dutout:

-Lucky Number SLeiven

Mais mieux encore:

-"A Bittersweet life"

à ça, quoi qu'en pense le corse c'est autre chose que du tatarte-tino


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> sinon rien à voir, mais avec l'autre qui me parle de sénar:
> deux film pas mal dutout:
> 
> -Lucky Number SLeiven
> ...


L'as un nom, l'aut' ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> L'as un nom, l'aut' ?!...


Tu crois qu'il aime le cassoulet, Lafontaine?...


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu crois qu'il aime le cassoulet, Lafontaine?...


Bouffe... miches ?!...


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> L'as un nom, l'aut' ?!...




j'ai pas dis "l'autre", j'ai dis "c'est autre" chose, faut lire ce qui est &#233;crit et pas ce que t'as envie de lire...


----------



## mado (9 Février 2007)

On en est à la Grande Bouffe ? 

Je peux aider à faire la cuisine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bouffe... miches ?!...



Rodjeur! :style:


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> j'ai pas dis "l'autre", j'ai dis "c'est autre" chose, faut lire ce qui est &#233;crit et pas ce que t'as envie de lire...


Faut revoir ta syntaxe, alors..


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2007)

Moi je dirais Chute libre ou American Psycho.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rodjeur! :style:


*GROUÎÎÎÎÎÎKKKK !!!.... *


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut revoir ta syntaxe, alors..


Elle est top ma syntaxe, non mais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *GROU&#206;&#206;&#206;&#206;&#206;&#206;KKKK !!!.... *


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## fable (9 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> American Psycho.



Au titre, je pensais que c'était ça, mais malheureusement selon "allocine" dans American Psycho. Le mec il bute pas tout le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Bonsoir ami macqueux!
> 
> Voilà, sa fait une heure que je cherche et pas moyen de trouver/me rappeler/trouver un pote qui saurait/...
> 
> ...


Ah ouais, je vois.
Je vois tout à fait - sauf que je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du titre non plus.


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais, je vois.
> Je vois tout à fait - sauf que je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du titre non plus.


Je vois que c'est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

En fait, je crois me souvenir qu'ils en avaient parl&#233; aux infos, de ce film qui rend amn&#233;sique tous ceux qui vont le voir


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais, je vois.
> Je vois tout à fait - sauf que je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du titre non plus.



Mais si ! C'est le "Journal de Bridget Jones"


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

? Nawak ?


----------



## Didjo (10 Février 2007)

Ce topic ne serait-il pas...*
Un MQCD ?* :love:

A History Of Violence ? Un autre indice !


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ce topic ne serait-il pas...*
> Un MQCD ?* :love:
> 
> A History Of Violence ? Un autre indice !


C'est quoi un MQCD ? et non c' est pas History of a violence, je l'ai vu hier


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> C'est quoi un MQCD ? et non c' est pas History of a violence, je l'ai vu hier



C'est comme un C.Q.F.D., mais en moins F et en plus M !


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est comme un C.Q.F.D., mais en moins F et en plus M !


Je dois &#234;tre &#224; la masse ou vous &#234;tes tous poss&#233;d&#233; par le diable en personne, bilou


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Je dois &#234;tre &#224; la masse ou vous &#234;tes tous poss&#233;d&#233; par le diable en personne, bilou



Ah nan ! dans ce cas l&#224; (seconde hypoth&#232;se), &#231;a serait D.T.C.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je n'ai vu ni pulp ni le cochon:
> les 2 m'ont fait horreur de les 3 premiers minutes



Hé ben t'as qu'à te forcer !!!

Comment tu crois qu'on fait nous, avec tes posts !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> C'est quoi un MQCD ? et non c' est pas History of a violence, je l'ai vu hier



T'es sur que c'est pas "remouille moi la compresse" ?

A moins que tu ne veuilles parler de "passe moi tes microbes"...

En tout cas tout ceci est trés violent !!


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Je cherche le nom de ce film où ça commence avec ce mec qui perd tout, son job, ...
> puis qui fini par le même mec qui bute tout le monde.



Mais quand tu dis il bute tout le monde  Il bute tout les méchants?? Ou il bute vraiment TOUT le monde avec une bombe nucléaire, un super virus ou je sais pas, une météorite??


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais quand tu dis il bute tout le monde  Il bute tout les méchants?? Ou il bute vraiment TOUT le monde avec une bombe nucléaire, un super virus ou je sais pas, une météorite??



C'est pô ma faute, m'sieu l'juge, j'nettoyais mon astéroïde, quand l coup est parti !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

j'ai droit encore a un essai ?

je dis alors : Couperet    




........j'ai gagnée ou pas  ?  





ps : au fait, elle n'existe plus la fonction "ignorer" ?


----------



## Didjo (10 Février 2007)

C'est quoi la fonction ignorer ?

Et le MQCD, fait une recherche sur MacG...


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais quand tu dis il bute tout le monde  Il bute tout les méchants?? Ou il bute vraiment TOUT le monde avec une bombe nucléaire, un super virus ou je sais pas, une météorite??


Il sort des guns et chope quasi tout ce qui bouge... me demande si Chute Libre est bon ce que je cherche, faut que je le loue...


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est quoi la fonction ignorer ?
> 
> Et le MQCD, fait une recherche sur MacG...


Pas trouver


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai droit encore a un essai ?
> 
> je dis alors : Couperet
> 
> ...


Perdue, on l'a d&#233;ja dit !


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2007)

Tu ne viens pas de poerdre ton travail?; non??


----------



## tbr (11 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> perso, ma génération  c'est plutot les bisounours, et je trouve ça mieux ! :$



Oh maille gode (Mickey) ! Des générations entières sont à jeter : elles (les générations) ont vu et aimé Bisounours.

Moi je le mets à mes enfants (2 et 4 ans) pour les punir.

Bisounours, c'est... et c'est aussi... Bref, c'est vraiment...





con.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

dites ce film , ça serait pas celui avec M Douglas?

Ca commence, il est dans des encombrements, il pète un cable et laisse tout en plan et devient une sorte de malade désirant assainir le monde... (ou genre)

C'est celui là? Chute Libre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

En fait, rien.


----------



## fable (11 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> dites ce film , ça serait pas celui avec M Douglas?
> 
> Ca commence, il est dans des encombrements, il pète un cable et laisse tout en plan et devient une sorte de malade désirant assainir le monde... (ou genre)
> 
> C'est celui là? Chute Libre


C'est la conclusion &#224; laquelle on est arriv&#233; je pense !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

je l'ai loué dernièrement ce film avec michael douglas, c'est bien chute libre


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> c'est bien chute libre



c'est bien, c'est bien.... faut quand même le dire vite :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> je l'ai loué dernièrement ce film avec michael douglas, c'est bien chute libre



C'est pas ce film où un type tombe du haut d'un building, et ou les gens à leur fenêtre l'entendent murmurer à chaque étage : "Jusque là, tout va bien !" ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2007)

*Chute libre ?!...*
C'est le nom de ce fil ?!....


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

il est marrant ce fil, o&#249; tout le monde dit la m&#234;me chose .... 

c'est pas Chute Libre ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

bin quoi pour une fois que je peux aider!  c'est bien parce que je suis fan de michael douglas et que j'ai vu tous ses films sinon j'me rappelle jamais des titres:rose: 
nan il se jette pas d'un building par contre dans la guerre des roses il se jette sur un lustre, héhé j'adore cette scène mais bon suis pas sur le bon thread qui va a présent fermer puisque la réponse est trouvée


----------



## fable (11 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> bin quoi pour une fois que je peux aider!  c'est bien parce que je suis fan de michael douglas et que j'ai vu tous ses films sinon j'me rappelle jamais des titres:rose:
> nan il se jette pas d'un building par contre dans la guerre des roses il se jette sur un lustre, héhé j'adore cette scène mais bon suis pas sur le bon thread qui va a présent fermer puisque la réponse est trouvée


waip'


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2007)

C'est un film (que je n'ai pas du tout aimé, chacun ses gouts), c'est aussi une contrepétrie  



oui, je sais


----------



## Arlequin (11 Février 2007)

67 messages....... et la réponse donnnée au message n° ..... 2 !!! j'dis ça en passant hein......


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai droit encore a un essai ?
> 
> je dis alors : Couperet
> 
> ...



Tu te la fous au derche la fonction ignorer OK ?


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

Donc c'est bien Chute Libre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2007)

Oui oui oui... Voilà voilà voilà.....:sleep:


----------



## fable (11 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Donc c'est bien Chute Libre


Semble-t-il !


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2007)

Quand on lit tous les posts d'un fil, on se rend compte avec effroi qu'on est tr&#232;s peu &#224; le faire... 


Ca fout un peu les jetons, et &#231;a explique pas mal de choses.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

Je suis effar&#233; du nombre de contributions qui ne tiennent pas compte des pr&#233;c&#233;dents. Lisez un peu ce fil, et vous verrez de quoi je parle.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis effar&#233; du nombre de contributions qui ne tiennent pas compte des pr&#233;c&#233;dents. Lisez un peu ce fil, et vous verrez de quoi je parle.


J'ai l'impression qu'un vague cr&#233;tin se paye ma fiole de fa&#231;on &#224; peine voil&#233;e.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'un vague cr&#233;tin se paye ma fiole de fa&#231;on &#224; peine voil&#233;e.


Tu deviens insultant. Ma cr&#233;tinerie n'est pas vague mais affich&#233;e et r&#233;fl&#233;chie. J'ai pris des cours par correspondance avec DocEvil _inc_.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu deviens insultant. Ma crétinerie n'est pas vague mais affichée et réfléchie. J'ai pris des cours par correspondance avec DocEvil _inc_.


Ce n'est pas DocEvil, Inc. C'était Evil Systems, Inc. Mais depuis peu j'ai l'exclusivité des droits sur le nom Evil, alors c'est Evil, Inc. tout court.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

il n'y a personne d'autre qui a besoin d'un coup pouce pour trouver le titre d'un autre film 
indispensale ,voir vitale,  pour continuer sa vie ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il n'y a personne d'autre qui a besoin d'un coup pouce pour trouver le titre d'un autre film
> indispensale ,voir vitale,  pour continuer sa vie ?


Si... Un film Italien années 70 ou une nana se fait traiter de "Macro-connasse"...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il n'y a personne d'autre qui a besoin d'un coup pouce pour trouver le titre d'un autre film
> indispensale ,voir vitale,  pour continuer sa vie ?


Non. Mais j'ai la faiblesse de trouver ce fil assez représentatif de ce que le Bar peut produire de mieux en ce moment. Je vais donc poursuivre mon hibernation partielle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vais donc poursuivre mon hibernation partielle.



Ooooooh! Gros nounours il est chonchon?...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ooooooh! Gros nounours il est chonchon?...  :love:


Du tout. Je constate, sans colère, sans amertume. J'attends des jours meilleurs c'est tout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du tout. Je constate, sans colère, sans amertume. J'attends des jours meilleurs c'est tout.


T'es pas press&#233; j'esp&#232;re?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es pas pressé j'espère?


Non. Et puis ça me laisse du temps pour aller voir ailleurs et regarder fleurir le camélia.


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non. Et puis ça me laisse du temps pour aller voir ailleurs et regarder fleurir le camélia.



la béatitude pour Evil Inc ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> la b&#233;atitude pour Evil Inc ?


B&#233;atitude ou b&#234;titude, il faut choisir. J'ai choisi.


Et puis, la b&#233;atitude, c'est de famille.


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Béatitude ou bêtitude, il faut choisir. J'ai choisi.
> 
> 
> Et puis, la béatitude, c'est de famille.



mais les deux sont des arts de vivre qui demandent un recul sur les choses, volontaire pour l'un, involontaire pour l'autre


----------



## Didjo (11 Février 2007)

Le Dala&#239;-Lama a dit :
&#171; Bon aintenant que j'ai sortit toute ma panoplie de conneries &#224; dire, je vais aller me coucher... &#187; 

Oui, le Dala&#239;-Lama lui aussi, peut parfois &#234;tre grossier... 


Ceci &#233;tant fait...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas DocEvil, Inc. C'était Evil Systems, Inc. Mais depuis peu j'ai l'exclusivité des droits sur le nom Evil, alors c'est Evil, Inc. tout court.


Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2007)

N'empèche que le principal interressé n'a toujours pas dit si c'était chute libre ou pas :rateau: :rateau: :mouais: 

Alors kicéki qui lit les fils en diagonale ? lapaille et lapoutre sont dans un bateau...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si... Un film Italien années 70 ou une nana se fait traiter de "Macro-connasse"...



Moi, je dis :

Si ce post n'a pas été effacé c'est qu'il a lieu d'être.

Perso, je suis d'accord évidement... :hein:


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi, je dis :
> 
> Si ce post n'a pas été effacé c'est qu'il a lieu d'être.
> 
> Perso, je suis d'accord évidement... :hein:



Eh le modo de service..... arrête d'y croire et reviens sur Terre.


M. Sonnyboy


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Des conneries, des conneries.






Romuald a dit:


> lapaille et lapoutre sont dans un bateau...




Tu fais de la voyance Romuald?
T'arrives &#224; r&#233;pondre &#224; des posts AVANT qu'ils ne soient r&#233;dig&#233;s.


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2007)

Tiens ? C'est pas encore fermé, ici ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? C'est pas encore fermé, ici ?


Pas pû t'empêcher, hein ?!..... 
Compulsivité, etc... 
_Moi aussi, du coup...._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? C'est pas encore fermé, ici ?



nan, maintenant on doit trouver le film de patoch


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? C'est pas encore fermé, ici ?



Ce fil s'étant fait Jojoifié le temps inéluctable de sa fermeture est arrivé :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> nan, maintenant on doit trouver le film de patoch


*PARFAITEMENT!!!*    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> nan, maintenant on doit trouver le film de patoch



Y a plus "C'est quoi ce film" dans la salle de jeux ?  :sleep: :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a plus "C'est quoi ce film" dans la salle de jeux ?  :sleep: :mouais:



Oui mais là c'est vachtement mieux, on donne des synopsis d'une ligne qui donnent à tout le monde tout de suite envie de voir le film, on trouve la réponse dés le premier post, mais on continue de jouer 5 pages quand même


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

Finalement c'est p'tet Bamby dont il voulait parler...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a plus "C'est quoi ce film" dans la salle de jeux ?  :sleep: :mouais:




*Tiens bizarre*
un post de pascal sans jeu de mot calamiteux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a plus "C'est quoi ce film" dans la salle de jeux ?  :sleep: :mouais:



je ne sais pas , là bas les jeux sont trop compliqué pour ma p'tite cervelle de dinde
cela fait longtemp que j'ai plus mis les pieds


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quand on lit tous les posts d'un fil, on se rend compte avec effroi qu'on est très peu à le faire...
> Ca fout un peu les jetons, et ça explique pas mal de choses.





DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai la faiblesse de trouver ce fil assez représentatif de ce que le Bar peut produire de mieux en ce moment.



Que dire de plus ?


----------

